# msconfig registry entries



## Bevysr (Jul 6, 2001)

Hi,
I am very familiar with editing the registry, but I have one confusing issue.
Going to run>msconfig> startup, I see the entries I want to delete. I delete them thru the proper regedit>HKEY_Current_user and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>
software>microsoft>windows>current version>run>run once> etc until all the entries I don't want loaded, are deleted. However, after rebooting, several return. I have removed these also from add remove in the control panel and any that are in the startup folder.
Is there a way to delete them from the registry permanently?
Many thanks,
Bev


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi... using msconfig will remove entries from start-up..
Using the Registry is a risky affair and should only be used if you know what it is your removing..and know you no longer need..
What are the entries you want to remove for good?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Are you removing spyware entries? If so you need to do a HiJackLog as there could be other things that recreate those entries

Then get HiJack This V1.99.1 http://thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe - double click the DL file and click unzip letting it extract to its default folder C:\Program FIles\HiJackThis, run it from there, *DO NOT fix* anything, post the log here.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

if you want to trim your startup us msconfig. here is a few website to help you.

http://www.3feetunder.com/krick/startup/list.html

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?type=&filter=&count=100&offset=0


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Bev:

To delete entries in the registry from the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab, check these paths:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER - Software - Microsoft - Windows - CurrentVersion

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software - Microsoft - Windows - CurrentVersion*

click directly on the *Run* folder and all other folders that start with *Run*, then right-click and delete the desired entries from the right pane.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Personally, as long as they remain unchecked after I uncheck them, that's all I'm concerned about.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bevysr (Jul 6, 2001)

flavallee: My items do not remain unchecked in msconfig. I have to repeatedly go back in to startup & uncheck them. I have used the registry keys that you responded with but the entries continue to reappear in the registry after I reboot my machine.

golferbob:: thanks for the links. I will save them to my documents & refer to them often.

MFDnSC: No, I am spyware free. Have used Hijackthis to confirm.

blues_harp28: Deleting them in the registry & unchecking them in msconfig does not remove the entries permanently. They are rechecked after a new boot & appear in the registry again. Some of the entries are: cftmon.exe; 
devldr16.exe and microsoft office tools plus ms reminder.
I am quite adept at modifying the registry and I am very careful.

Thanks to all of you would aoofered your help.
Bev


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Forget about trying to disable CFTMON.EXE. It's associated with Microsoft Office and will keep appearing.

We don't know what your experience is with computers and what you can do or can't do, so don't get offended if it sounds like we're trying to baby you through something.


----------



## Bevysr (Jul 6, 2001)

Hi,
I kind of figured that cftmon would always remain, as it is always there and always rechecked. Thanks for confirming.
I am very grateful for all of your responses in asisting me with my problem and no offense is taken. I mentioned my experience working with the registry in the event you had some information that I am not aware of that could answer why, after deleting the items in the registry, they continue to keep coming back. 
Many thanks again,
Bev


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

